# Recent yard sale buys



## cobaltbot (May 29, 2008)

Friday of memorial weekend I bought this stuff at yardsales spending $6 for everything.  The little advertizing trowel is from a brick company in Dover, Del.  Another ruler to add to the collection.  I liked the blue glass? cuff links but will have to rip buttons off a shirt to wear those, and the frog tie tac has green eyes.  The civil war book on the right is from 1890 something, I think 1893 and gives soldiers accounts of the war from both sides.  There's different bindings available on the inside cover and little slips of brown paper throughout as if this was a sample book advertizing a larger book?


----------



## Stardust (May 29, 2008)

nice finds ........I love the thrill of just buying something even if it's 50 cents. I think I have to rescue this or that old thing...
 last weekend i carried around a antique canning jar with the slot lid that i got off the kids table at  a bottle show at the end of the day for my granddaughter. we keep it here as they don't like, "STUFF," at her house. so i keep my change in it. Now i call it my, "PIN MONEY." LOL []


----------



## aridice53 (May 29, 2008)

Cool finds!! WTG!!
 So, what kinds of rulers do you collect??

 Char


----------



## capsoda (May 30, 2008)

Great finds Steve. You could use the cuff links for ear rings like the kids do now days. [&:]  Exactly what DON"T you collect???  []


----------



## Stardust (May 30, 2008)

Exactly what don't we all collect? [] Don't we all love STUFF?


----------



## cobaltbot (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Star, Char, & Cap!  As far as rulers and what I collect I'll get into that a little later on, first I gotta share a picture I took on the way home from work today.

This is probably why yardsales are so good around here:[][][]


----------



## aridice53 (May 31, 2008)

Great Sign!!!!  I love it!!!  LOL!!!!
 Yep, registered on Ebay to sell some of this "stuff" and end up buying more stuff!!!!  LOL
 I just love "stuff" don't ya'll???

 Char


----------



## Stardust (May 31, 2008)

[]  Sweet!​Had a family reunion​had to pass right by​all the signs and it​was a killing me...[]​Pulled some great​stuff out of a curb​alert before i went​though. just stuff​nothing you guys​would like.........​just good old stuff!​


----------



## madpaddla (May 31, 2008)

I'm surprised they spelt 4 right ! ! Gotta love that phonics[][][]


----------



## Stardust (May 31, 2008)

*Here's being on the SAD SIDE of a YARD SALE.*​*He's Cute, I'd like to go to his broken hearted*​*yard sale*​*LOL!*​*I think I'm a country gal now!*​*[] I do...*​ *YouTube - Sammy Kershaw - Yard Sale*​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke6uwgX5B1g&feature=related​


----------

